
Axolotl and Proteus - fabrice_d
https://medium.com/@wireapp/axolotl-and-proteus-788519b186a7
======
saurik
> Proteus is published as open-source under GPLv3 and we will continue to work
> with the community to make it available under less restrictive licensing
> conditions.

Maybe I misunderstand this, but I am presuming this translates to "we think
the GPL is restrictive and we want to work to get this under BSD or something
similar", in which case: why is that a good thing? As a _user_ of tools, I
want the maximally potent licenses on that software I use, and one of the best
licenses for users is GPL3. This is particularly important for this component:
the last thing anyone should ever be be encouraging or helping or in any way
enabling anofher developer to do here is to take this complex component and
build some closed-source "just trust us that this works" fork of either of
these projects that manages to gain traction by having a better UI or better
marketing or (most annoying) better portability (which would come from
refusing to upstream fixes or changes to achieve such). And so then, given
that the original code was (apparently, according to the story) under GPL, it
seems like the entire goal of this project is to enable such evil developers,
and so whether or not Moxie is acting wrongly here, these Proteus people are
at best an anti-hero in this story :/.

------
anilgulecha
Movie hangs around HN.. perhaps he could comment on this (or is adviced to not
comment)?

I searched for this URL on algolia and are about 10 posts of these over the
past months, but none have gained many upvotes.

~~~
anilgulecha
moxie* .. damn autocorrect.

